# Edge 520 Factory Reset



## terra (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello
I did a factory reset as a last ditch effort to see if my heart rate monitor would work again. After this reset I can't get to the menu screen or any setting screen. When I turn it on the brightness control screen and a screen that asks for my weight, age, etc comes up. That's all.

The hr monitor worked fine for a day but then stopped working. I tried all the suggested remedies including a new battery but noting worked. No response from the 520. 

Any one have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

You have to go through all those setup screens first.

Which HRM are you using?


----------

